# Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition)  / Was ist anders das  den aufpreis rechtfertigt?



## Mitnick84 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Sapphire, wie am Titel schon zu erkennen ist, würde ich gerne Wissen was an der (New Edition) so Neu ist. 

- Wurden Softwarefehler (im Bios)  beseitigt?
- An der Kühlung etwas verbessert? 
- Sind Hardwarebausteine geändert/verbessert worden?
- Zieht die weniger/mehr Strom als die bisherige Tri-X OC?

Würde mich über eine Detaillierte Aufklärung möglichst bald freuen, da ich Ende der Woche mir eine Tri-X kaufen wollte. 
Die Frage ist also, warum sollte ich mich für die  (New Edition) entscheiden und den aufpreis zahlen?

Gruß Mitnick

PS: Aufmerksame Forenmietglieder können natürlich auch ihren Senf dazu abgeben.


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. Februar 2015)

Kuckst du hier: Sapphire R9 290(X) Tri-X: "New Editions" mit überarbeitetem PCB und besseren Lüftern


----------



## Mitnick84 (16. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Link, aber die Infos sind mir bisschen zu ungenau.

BTW: Wo bleibt der angekündigte Test, der im Artikel in Aussicht gestellt wurde?


----------



## bexxx (16. Februar 2015)

Moin, 

auf der von evilgrin68 verlinkten Seite ist eine Abbildung, die erklärt einen Großteil Deiner Fragen!

Ist eine Vergleichstabelle zwischen alter und neuer Tri-X.

Sapphire hat ein eigenes PCB entwickelt und verwendet nu nicht mehr das Referenz Design!
--> falls du eine WaKü verbauen willst solltest du die alte Version nehmen

- bessere Lager in den Lüftern verbaut
- 6 Phasen zur Spannungsversorgung (Referenz hat 5) 
--> bei gleicher Taktung sollten damit die Bauteile geschont werden
--> oder du hast mehr Spielraum zum übertakten
- die einzelnen Phasen der Spannungsversorgung sind doppelt so groß ausgelegt
--> bei gleicher Taktung/Belastung sollten damit wieder die Bauteile geschont werden
- es würden 2 8-Pol Stecker verbaut, was die Maximale Leitungsaufnahme um 75W auf 375W erhöht
-->mehr Reserven zum übertakten

Was die Leistungsaufnahme angeht, schau Dir die Tests der Vapor-X an, diese hat wohl das PCB gespendet.. 

Edit: Nach Jahren des Mitlesens, der erste Beitrag!


----------



## Mitnick84 (16. Februar 2015)

"Maximale Leitungsaufnahme um 75W auf 375W erhöht"  Das heißt die zieht mehr als ihr Vorgänger oder gilt das nur für nachträgliches Overclocken? 
Muss das wissen, weil es mit meinem Netzteil beim Vorgängermodell so schon ziemlich knapp wird.

Dank dir für die Infos.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Welches Netzteil hast du denn?

Maximale Leistungsaufnahme heisst dass sie kann, nicht dass sie muss.


----------



## Mitnick84 (16. Februar 2015)

WIe in meiner Signatur das: 450 Watt BeQuiet! System Power7.

Ah ja okay.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

Naja, nicht optimal für ne R9 290, sollte aber gehen. Wenn das schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich hat darf das aber auch gerne neu.


----------



## Mitnick84 (16. Februar 2015)

Naja die Hardware habe ich letztes Jahr erst gekauft, also sollte noch "Frisch" sein. Den Xeon habe ich übringens undervolted und wollte das dann auch bei der Sapphire machen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Februar 2015)

Mich würde mal stark interessieren ob Sapphire es endlich gebacken bekommen hat den Tri-X-Karten eine gescheite Lüftersteuerung zu verpassen, das wäre für mich eigentlich das Thema von größter Relevanz.


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. Februar 2015)

bexxx schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auf der von evilgrin68 verlinkten Seite ist eine Abbildung, die erklärt einen Großteil Deiner Fragen!
> 
> ...



Und das ist noch ein hilfreicher und informativer dazu  

weiter so

@ TE, wurde ja bereits alles gesagt


----------

